# Cleft Mod on War Scythe



## nichgriff (Apr 20, 2020)

Hey friends!

New builder here. I'm thinking of doing the Cleft Mod on the War Scythe but had a question. On the parts list under the mod, it subs out Q3. Should that be Q2 since the AC176 is the Germanium transistor, not the 2n3904? I thought on the Hoof/Cloven Hoof the different was (in part) the Hoof had germanium transistors and the cloven had silicon. 

Thanks!


----------



## Likez2Jam (Apr 6, 2022)

I am doing my research and sourcing some parts at the moment. it appears Q2 is the tonebender side, not the hoof/cloven hoof side. So for that one you need npn transistors with the right amount of leakage. Everything on this sites forums say to stick with Ge npn's and socket different ones until you find one that sounds good to you. I'm tired of getting boned on shipping from multiple sources so I am also thinking of going the cloven hoof way to save some headaches and money.


----------



## Dan M (Apr 6, 2022)

I haven't built it, but Q3, 4, 5, and 6 are on the hoof side.  So those substitutions make sense:


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 11, 2022)

Follow the build docs.  For Q2, you don't necessarily have to use AC176.  Try any NPN Ge you have.


----------

